# California Saddle Co?



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Friend of mine is on the search for a new saddle. I recommended circle y, billy cook, tex tans, or dakotas but of course it goes in one ear out the other.  So after a failed double T and King, she is wanting another cheap brand. There is this saddle on EBay that is called California Saddle Co and I'm not too sure about. It's a used and worn saddle for 450. Never heard of the brand and there are not a lot of reviews online. Opinions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you have a link to the saddle she is considering?


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

Won't let me share the link for some reason
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Do you know the eBay listing number?


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

I noticed 3 California Saddles on Ebay, but all were less than 450.00, if your friend had problems with double T and King, then wait till she tries one of those...... they were all imports...


.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The fit rather narrow horses as well.


----------



## randomrider92 (Jun 6, 2011)

I guess it is on facebook. Here are some pictures...


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know. I'm of the opinion that you get what you pay for with tack. Especially saddles. Most of the time, not always. You buy a saddle for half of what most are you get a saddle worth half or less. IMHO.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never heard of them and I can understand how someone without experience/knowledge would be drawn to them. It's a very "pretty" saddle, but I wouldn't put it on a horse I hated. 

General rule of thumb, any saddle that has been fleeced in the gullet space between the bars and under the seat is a crap saddle. Good saddles are generally naked there.

You can see in the close up picture of the maker's mark, there is fleece where I circled. I've never seen a decent quality saddle that had that. It's most common on crappy imports made in India. ( the circled picture will be an attachment)

A good saddle should look like this when you look at the underside. Notice the "naked" section in the middle?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry for the double post, but what is your friend's budget for a saddle? There are some smaller makers that make good quality saddles for an affordable price. She won't find _anything_ quality that is new for $250, but maybe for around $600, she could get one from a smaller maker.

Corriente makes really nice working quality saddles for an affordable price. I got my ranch saddle from them, custom made, for less than $700.


----------

